# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Đồ họa trong C - Trò chơi xếp hình.

## quynhseoenuy

xây dựng trò chơi xếp hình với các tính năng như:
- xây dwngj giao diện trò chơi dùng đồ họa
- sinh ra ngẫu nhiên các hình khác nhau trong quá trình chơi
- tính điểm trong quá trình chơi
- tăng dần độ khó của trò chơi
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
mình là dân mới rất mong cả rum chỉ giáo
cảm ơn

----------


## chuyenlambang1

nếu bạn muốn phần mềm của mình chuyên nghiệp thì nên dùng photoshop còn chưa rành thì nên dùng paint thôi. 
theo mình, giao diện của trò xếp hình thì 1 khung chữ nhật lớn chính giữ hoặc 1 bên. 
1. nếu chính giữa thì nên bố trí các tính năng hay công cụ 2 bên cho cân bằng. 
2. nếu 1 bên thì đơn giản hơn rồi.

tiếp theo, bạn tạo các khối chữ l, ô vuông, thanh dài, ... tùy theo ý bạn muốn. nhưng bạn nên nhớ rằng tạo ra 3 hình cho mỗi loại hoặc cắt hình ra để mỗi khi chọn chuyển kiểu thì nó sẽ chuyển. 

đơn giản chỉ vậy thôi. chúc bạn làm tốt.
cheers!

----------


## AnhKhoa

cám ơn bạn
nhưng mình cần viết nó bằng c/c++
mình đang học c/c++ mà hjhj

----------


## viettopcare10

ý mình là phần đồ họa í. còn bạn phải dùng ngôn ngữ c/c++ để tạo nên trò chơi chứ. đồ họa ở đây như là: giao diện (nút bấm, các khung cửa sổ, ...).

----------

